

 Fox News Reporter James Rosen’s Private Emails Given To Justice Dept. By Google - sinnerswing
http://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/page/local/affidavit-for-search-warrant/162/

======
diminoten
This is a warrant. They're legally compelled to give emails to the DoJ. This
went through a judge, as well it should...

What is the problem here?

------
pm24601
well there goes freedom of the press. Because who will talk to the press now?

~~~
diminoten
Everyone. They just won't use GMail anymore.

------
mtgx
The media needs to work on a whole solution for talking between each other and
receiving information in a very secure way. It's clear the government is
spying on many of them. We've just found out about AP, but who knows how many
they are spying in the media. Probably all of them.

They need to start using stuff like Tor, DeadDrop, OTR-enabled apps,
TextSecure, RedPhone, etc. These need to be part of the policy at the
companies.

